# MRI Scan



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

Good Morning Ladie,

Investigations have finally started (TTC 2 years). I had my first internal scan on Tuesday, ovaries, uterus all looked good according to Doctor, but he said he wants to send me for an MRI to get a better look at the lining of the womb. He said he wouldn't go in to too much detail and worry me unnecessarily because it could be nothing, but that alone makes you worry!

Has anybody else had similar experience?

Jodie x


----------



## Minione (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Jodie,

I don't have any experience of this, but my partner is currently awaiting an MRI scan for a closer look at his anatomy too. I hope it unveils some news for you xx


----------



## GailyGumdrops (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,

I also had an internal ultrasound scan and was sent for an MRI after..The dr found a large dermoid cyst on my left ovary and wanted to do an MRI to get a better look at it. 

The scan itself was ok; I personally didn't really like being in the machine itself (I'm fairly claustrophobic) and because I'm pretty big there wasn't much room in there but they give you a set of headphones so you don't have to listen to the funny whirring noise the machine makes and you hold onto a little button which you can press if you want someone to come out and see you for whatever reason. They tried to send me in head first to begin with, but I didn't like that, so I told them and it was simple enough to go in feet first instead! I was in there for about 30 mins, which was much longer than I had expected (I had thought it was just like an x ray!) but it actually went quickly.

Overall, it was completely painless and once I got used to being in the scanner I was fine. I'm sure you will be too.

I think it's almost a routine follow up to and internal scan so I wouldn't worry too much. I reckon sometimes they're reluctant to tell you stuff when there is nothing really of concern cos they know we'll only go home and start googling (Like I do!)

Hope that helps and that everything goes well for you x


----------

